# Painting Aluminum boat with paint already on there.



## mmarz4evr (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

I'm thinking of re-painting my 14ft starcraft this spring. It already has it's original paint job but it's faded and has some small scratches exposing the bare metal.

My thought is to lightly sand, cover the scratches or bare spots with a self-etching primer, then paint. Anyone have better advice? I'm really not interested in a chemical paint remover, or sanding or stripping to bare metal if I do not have to. Any paint suggestions as well?


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jan 20, 2013)

Sand the scratches smooth, prime bare aluminum with self etching primer. Allow to dry a day. Scotch bright the entire boat to scuff. Wipe down with wax & grease remover. Paint. 8)


----------



## mmarz4evr (Jan 20, 2013)

TOY BOAT said:


> Sand the scratches smooth, prime bare aluminum with self etching primer. Allow to dry a day. Scotch bright the entire boat to scuff. Wipe down with wax & grease remover. Paint. 8)



Got and will do! What brand/type of paint should i go with? I plan on using mostly in fresh, but salt around 4x a year. If i plan on spraying it seems like i'll need a lot of cans to apply 2 coats.


----------



## PBRMINER (Jan 20, 2013)

It's all on what you're going for my boat is a $200 beater so i just wanted to freshen it up and used Ace enamel. it's wore well over one season of fairly light use... there are more expensive Marine paints that do a better job and I wouldn't hesitate on a better boat.


----------



## sr71 (Jan 20, 2013)

Are you painting outside and inside of boat? Any leaks?


----------



## mmarz4evr (Jan 21, 2013)

sr71 said:


> Are you painting outside and inside of boat? Any leaks?



Just the sides not the bottom, not The inside. No leaks.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jan 22, 2013)

I used Rustolium oil based in the quart cans. Just follow the directions to a tee, and you will be fine. I am not sure how it holds up to salt, but it is fine for fresh.


----------



## sr71 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ditto with what Toy Boat said about the prep and using Rustoleum oil based paint. I have the same boat as you do, and I finally got rid of the Starcraft "green" last year.


----------



## mmarz4evr (Jan 22, 2013)

sr71 said:


> Ditto with what Toy Boat said about the prep and using Rustoleum oil based paint. I have the same boat as you do, and I finally got rid of the Starcraft "green" last year.




ha ha great. what color did you go with? Oh do you roll it on? any suggestions in terms of what type of roller works best?


----------



## mmarz4evr (Jan 22, 2013)

TOY BOAT said:


> I used Rustolium oil based in the quart cans. Just follow the directions to a tee, and you will be fine. I am not sure how it holds up to salt, but it is fine for fresh.




scotch brite, is that like a steel wool?


----------



## JMichael (Jan 23, 2013)

mmarz4evr said:


> TOY BOAT said:
> 
> 
> > I used Rustolium oil based in the quart cans. Just follow the directions to a tee, and you will be fine. I am not sure how it holds up to salt, but it is fine for fresh.
> ...


Google.
https://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=203007508&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=203007508&ci_kw={keyword}&kwd={keyword}&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googleads-_-pla-_-203007508&ci_gpa=pla#.UP-iOmeJjtE


----------



## sr71 (Jan 24, 2013)

mmarz4evr said:


> sr71 said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto with what Toy Boat said about the prep and using Rustoleum oil based paint. I have the same boat as you do, and I finally got rid of the Starcraft "green" last year.
> ...


I used Rustoleum Professional gray for inside and blue paint on the outside made by Coronado Paint products. I brushed the inside and rolled the outside with a small foam roller. I used a "hardener" mixed with the blue paint which made the paint flow and settle smoother. I use the boat in salt water for fishing and crabbing. I rinse the boat after use with fresh water. My Starcraft is a 14' Seafarer 1968 vintage. Attached is a photo.....


----------



## mmarz4evr (Jan 28, 2013)

sr71 said:


> mmarz4evr said:
> 
> 
> > sr71 said:
> ...




The boat looks great, Im only painting the outside. The inside needs it too, but i'm not going there. I'll probably keep it one or two more seasons before I go with something a little different. I replaced my benches last season, i'm going to replace the transom and paint this season. I also rewired the whole boat and placed the batteries in-between the benches as shown. I think that's about all i'll do, but who knows.


----------



## mmarz4evr (Mar 4, 2013)

sr71 said:


> mmarz4evr said:
> 
> 
> > sr71 said:
> ...




Any suggestions about applying the paint? I'm going to use the hardener but does it really minimize the roller/brush marks? Should i apply light coats or go heavy? I'd like it to look neat with minimal streaks and drip marks. Thanks.


----------



## MNHunter505 (Mar 5, 2013)

TOY BOAT said:


> Sand the scratches smooth, prime bare aluminum with self etching primer. Allow to dry a day. Scotch bright the entire boat to scuff. Wipe down with wax & grease remover. Paint. 8)


What's a good wax and grease remover?


----------



## wingsnhammers (Mar 5, 2013)

Acetone removes both quickly and flashes off in a hurry. I use it to wipe down just about any metal items before I start applying a finish.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 7, 2013)

Any suggestions about applying the paint? I'm going to use the hardener but does it really minimize the roller/brush marks? Should i apply light coats or go heavy? I'd like it to look neat with minimal streaks and drip marks. Thanks.[/quote]

I was going to use the "roll and brush" method but the small foam roller worked nicely as far a streaks and sags go. Apply light coats (check manufactures instructions for the time before applying more coats). Temperature is a very important factor for a nice result also. The hardener did help smooth out the layers that I put on with the brand of paint that I used. The hardener that I used was made for the brand paint that I used (don't know if that mattered). Good luck.


----------



## mmarz4evr (Mar 7, 2013)

sr71 said:


> Any suggestions about applying the paint? I'm going to use the hardener but does it really minimize the roller/brush marks? Should i apply light coats or go heavy? I'd like it to look neat with minimal streaks and drip marks. Thanks.



I was going to use the "roll and brush" method but the small foam roller worked nicely as far a streaks and sags go. Apply light coats (check manufactures instructions for the time before applying more coats). Temperature is a very important factor for a nice result also. The hardener did help smooth out the layers that I put on with the brand of paint that I used. The hardener that I used was made for the brand paint that I used (don't know if that mattered). Good luck.[/quote]


Ok thanks. Do you think it's Ok if I give a light sand to some areas in-between coats? I tried to put the 1st coat on as light as I can, but noticed in areas where the rivets are a little extra paint did sag. I'd like to just lightly sand those areas and apply another light coat. I also think I should wait till it gets a little warmer than the 30's which it is now. So i will be more patient with the next coats. Overall the hardener is not showing streaks and the paint is dry to the touch and it's only been 24hrs.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 7, 2013)

A light sanding with fine sandpaper should not hurt to get rid of the runs around the rivets (too much paint on the roller). Definitely wait for warmer weather(check paint can for temperature to put paint on). If you put the boat in the sun the aluminum will warm up before you paint. Also it may take a week or so for the paint to really "cure and harden" when you are done(check the info on the hardener can). Be patient for warmer weather.....have fun.


----------



## monicablazuk (Jul 14, 2017)

Sr71.... great job .. I really like what you did.... couple of questions, I just got a very similar boat... an old 14 ft starcraft.... I hope you will be able to reply even though it's a few year later... but I'm wanting to paint it very similar to what you did..... how many coats did you do on the outside and inside?? Did you use any clear/sealing paint on the outside or inside?? Also can you use the rustolium oil based paint on the outside as well??? Any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## mbweimar (Jul 14, 2017)

I wouldn't worry too much about the saltwater as long as you rinse well with freshwater after use. If you plan on keeping in saltwater for extended use, you may consider alternate routes.


----------

